
1 in 4 men have genital HPV infections that cause or are linked to cancer - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/science/2017/01/1-in-4-men-have-genital-hpv-infections-that-cause-or-are-linked-to-cancer/
======
pasbesoin
I had occasion a few years ago to raise this point as a question with a doctor
hauled out as a medical expert interviewed on public radio.

His response, simple and dogmatic, was that current literature and
understanding (and, compared to my own knowledge, he was behind the curve on
this) did not support vaccinating males.

Correlation and suspected causation between infection and oral cancers in gay
men was already being demonstrated. As just one point. He appeared to be
uninformed on this.

My point? Many doctors are not in the lead on these topics. Much medical
practice (in the U.S.) appears to be last in line in terms of adoption.

Currently, there is some thinking that HPV may be tied to some prostrate
cancers. I have no evidence that there is a connection. But, another point for
men to consider and to monitor for further information/developments.

It so far appears there is no statistically significant downside to being
vaccinated. If I had a son, I would have him vaccinated. For his own sake, and
for the sake of his future partners (of whichever gender).

~~~
DrScump

      It so far appears there is no statistically significant downside to being vaccinated.
    

The theoretical risk is that telling teens that they are protected against one
risk of unprotected sex could make them more likely to risk unprotected sex in
general.

If you do choose to vaccinate your teen for HPV, why are you compelled to
_inform them_ that's what it's for? After all, when you vaccinate them for
other diseases, do you tell them exactly what the vaccines do, what diseases
they prevent, or how they work? If you don't tell them they've been vaccinated
against X # of HPV strains, they wouldn't make a corresponding change of risk
behaviors.

Also, pay attention to _which_ vaccine series you purchase (some protect
against as few as two strains), and make sure the entire series is applied
(generally three shots over 6 months).

[EDIT:] Adding my definition of "fully informing": "There are 40+ strains of
HPV. About a dozen have been demonstrated to cause cancer. This vaccine, if
properly applied, will protect you against exactly two[0] of them."

[0] Two, four, or nine, depending on which vaccine is used

~~~
dragonwriter
> If you do choose to vaccinate your teen for HPV, why are you compelled to
> inform them that's what it's for? After all, when you vaccinate them for
> other diseases, do you tell them exactly what the vaccines do, what diseases
> they prevent, or how they work?

I don't see why you wouldn't inform a teen about this exactly as much as an
adult patient would be informed, even if the parent was the ultimate decision-
maker.

~~~
DrScump
I agree, but "informing" them without _fully_ informing them (see below) is
the risk vector.

~~~
seanp2k2
"Hey, this might protect you against prostate and some other nasty forms of
cancer which can be caused by this sneaky STD that tons of people have which
is typically asymptomatic (and thus why most people don't really know about
it)." If a 12-14 y/o doesn't understand that + the implications, I'd like to
fix sexual education until they do. Is it really that difficult as a parent to
explain such a thing? I had "the talk" when I was around 10, and I read a lot
on my own over the following years.

------
BugsJustFindMe
Every time I read about HPV, the prevailing answer is "get vaccinated ".
Great, sure. And what about men over 30 who already have it? Vaccines are good
and all, but does that mean noone's looking for a cure?

------
woofyman
Get vaccinated.

~~~
fred_is_fred
A fair point but keep in mind that for a long time the vaccine was considered
to be only for girls/women, at least in the US.

~~~
woofyman
That doesn't prevent your doctor from prescribing it off label. It wouldn't be
covered by insurance. I received it off label and the shingles vaccine off
label.

------
bradknowles
Maybe now this will cause more people to finally take HPV and vaccines against
it more seriously?

I mean, if white guys can contract cancer because of it, then it has to be
really serious, right?

Sigh....

